# ESP LTD H-207



## junkdk (Jul 3, 2008)

*Features*

The ESP LTD H-207 has a through 7 string alder body with an ash top. It has two Duncan Designed humbuckers, one volume, one tone, 3 way switch, side jack, a generic tone-pros bridge and tuners. It weighs about 6 pounds and its made in Korea.

The neck is maple with a 24 jumbo fret rosewood board. The radius is a "U" profile slightly thicker then a Fender Strat. It looks like it has a graphite nut but could be other.

*Sound*

Right out of the box this guitar sounds amazing. I was shocked how well it sounded with the cheap Duncan Design pickups. The Duncan Design model is a HB7 which is the same as HB-102. These were designed after the famous USA Seymour Duncan JB and Jazz models.

Knowing what the USA version sounds like the Duncan Design comes close. They are not as tight in high gain and lack some tone. These are the best cheap pickups I have ever played.

*Action, Fit & Finish*

Action is ok but I tend to favor a thinner neck. Fit is ok but it is slightly neck heavy. Finish is beautiful! I have the transparent green with natural binding. Pickup routes do not match string alignment, poles off center.

*Reliability*

This guitar is a perfect practice guitar. I would modify a few things before hitting a stage though. Tuners are cheap and must go. Pickups should be upgraded.

*Overall Rating*

I like this guitar. Spend a few dollars on it and this could back your best guitar. If you could get this guitar for around $300 its worth it! I bought mine for $325 but see them cheaper. I will get started modding mine with new tuners, pickups, and sand down neck then oil.

It is a shame ESP does not make this model anymore. It really is a great cheap guitar!

Keep shredding,

dk


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

when did you get this guita? I just got the Red one from a pawn shop for $318 plus tax ($350) and it doesnt have a SN# on the headstock so does yours have an SN#??


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

It should have a serial number as well as "made in korea" on the back of the headstock, it's possible that somebody sanded it off because it was stolen

by the way the whole body is ash, at least mine is


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

is the SN# Painted on like Ibanez SN#s or is it like a white sticker with black letters? I cant tell if the neck or the back of the head stock was sanded so it is hard for me to know. I was thinking that maybe someone stole it but again wasnt sure.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

It's like a satin sticker with raised letters on it, and I looked at mine and it's just the serial number no made in korea or anything.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a green and a red one. I love my H207s. Excellent value for money 7 string. It is utterly CRIMINAL they don't make them anymore. I just need a black one to complete the collection.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

I knew it was a sticker. does anyone think that it might have the SN# on the heel of the neck like where the neck meets the body? hiden?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2008)

mine doesn't have anything there


----------



## twiztedchild (Jul 25, 2008)

damn. owell. it is a cool guitar anyways


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice review!
I own 2 at the moment, one red and one black. The black one is a tad heavier, and in my imagination the tone is a little better in the black one.. I have ditched the original pups for EMG´s 707. 
I would like to have the cherry red and green one´s too, haha! My gf thinks otherwise, I might add...

Cheers!


----------



## junkdk (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine did have a serial number on the back of the headstock. It was in gold lettering in the middle going down. I sanded down the neck due to some imperfections not worrying about the number.

I also changed the tuners to Gotoh Magnums and pickups to DiMarzio Blaze's. Now when I turn up I don't get saturated low chord noise. I used two neck pups, a trick Korn guitarists are doing. Basically I get better chord definition.

dk


----------



## jtotheblank (Jan 21, 2009)

got mine for $200 cash plays like a charm. even with cheap dd pups.


----------



## ImpendingDoom (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where i could find one of these things... i've been searchin my butt off and can't find one anywhere!! any help would be appreciated


----------



## mattycapri (Feb 17, 2010)

Funnily enough, i reckon this is one of the best 7 strings out. i've owned a 777, RG7420, and a Backup bc rich 7 string (had to ditch the pickups and chuck some seymour duncan intruders in).
But, my esp came factory with a Gibson type bridge, and EMG 81? actives. it's a Beast that will sustain forever! Great tone, pumped through a digitech RP 400 and jcm 900 with 4x12 box.
IF anyones selling one, id buy another!


----------



## twiztedchild (Feb 20, 2010)

ok I got a hew problems with this "Reveiw" Mainly the H-207 IS NOT ALDER OR Neck thru. Its a Bolt-on ASH body. what the hell.


----------



## theshredator (Dec 23, 2010)

I play a black H-207, just now having the bridge pup replaced with an SD Blackout phase one. What is the scale length? Also, I haven't had much problems with my tuners, should I still swap 'em out?


----------



## Skanky (Feb 28, 2011)

I practically *stole *an H-207 today for $150 OTD, which included 2 sets of strings!!! Woo hoo!


The scale length is 25-5/8" (I measured it with a tape measure, so I might be off a little).

One of the tuners is missing a mounting screw. Wondering if I should bother to replace just the screw, or trade out the tuners altogether?


----------



## carnagereap (Jun 29, 2011)

I got one a few days ago. I love it. Got for $200. It's excellent. I think it might be the same one that user JMad81 had because when I bought mine it had a Seymour Duncan in the bridge.


----------



## Glen Nielsen (Jul 4, 2017)

I know this post is HELLA late, but so what? anyway-

I got one on Reverb.com about a month ago. It's a 2003 H-207, I absolutely LOVE it. It is my 2nd or 3rd 7 string [one of the others being an Agile Ghost Pro DNC Tribal Green which I no longer have]. It came with a DiMarzio Evolution and a DiMarzio Blaze not sure which is in which position as of this moment. Gotta look it up. It has a Petrucci style switch, and I am about to put black Hipshot open gear tuners on it. Anyway it ROCKS. and from what I heard, I have the rarest color [transparent green] and it looks amazing over the ash body. I have another LTD it's the MH-400NT which is another sick beast, but its a 6. LTD guitars, at least the ones from Korea, are nothing to fuck with man. I can't wait till my room is completely filled with guitars.


----------

